# BMQ Wainright, who's goin!



## Hopkins (19 May 2005)

I'm startin this Summer...July 2nd or 4th at Wainright...Who's joining me?  :threat:


----------



## CanadaOwnzJoo (26 May 2005)

I was going to bro but...im doing mine during the fall....What unit are you in for?


----------



## paracowboy (27 May 2005)

I am.
heh, heh, heh...
(Darth Vader theme crescendos)


----------



## KLAVER (5 Jun 2005)

maybe are u all reservers


----------



## paracowboy (6 Jun 2005)

KLAVER said:
			
		

> maybe are u all reservers


I'm not, but what is your point, exactly?


----------



## KLAVER (6 Jun 2005)

nothing, i was just asking at as a bad thing


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (6 Jun 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I am.
> heh, heh, heh...
> (Darth Vader theme crescendos)



Hahaha Glan I'm not... . Actualy from the little I've seen online, I'd bet you'd make course alot of 'fun'.


----------



## sock2323 (6 Jun 2005)

i live in edmonton so would i be taking the course out at wainright, or do they run something right here in edmonton ?   :soldier:


----------



## agent911 (7 Jun 2005)

Yes, there are courses scheduled to happen in edmonton. Im  not sure of the dates or anything. sorry


----------



## Standards (10 Jun 2005)

As per a previous post I made, there are BMQ/SQ courses happening in several locations within LFWA.  They are Chilliwack x 2, Edmonton x 1, Wainwright x 3, Dundurn x 1, and Winnipeg x 2.  All of the BMQs start 04 Jul and end 29 Jul.  All of the SQs start 01 Aug and end 26 Aug.

The serial you end up on does not just depend upon where you live.  Each BMQ will start with 44 candidates.  Therefore if there is already 44 people slated, you will end up going elsewhere.  You can always ask for a certain location, but don't count on it until you have a course loading message.


----------



## JediElf (12 Jun 2005)

Not all the SQ's are in August.  I'm doing SQ in Wainwright 4 July to 30 July...Unless they are sending me on BMQ again and just not telling me about it.


----------



## Standards (12 Jun 2005)

Since the thread topic was about the BMQ serials, I was referrring to the SQ serials that are linked to the BMQ (i.e. they start immediately after and will have, for the most part, the same staff and students).

You are correct, their are 3 x SQ serials in Jul, although the actual dates are 04-29 Jul (which are then linked to DP 1 Inf and Armd Recce).

A list of all courses within LFWA can be found at:  http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/38cbg_arsd/ACSO/calender.htm


----------



## RossF (12 Jun 2005)

More like BMQ Shilo, who's goin!?


----------



## Maximum_atack (15 Jun 2005)

im supposed to be going in july but i havnt gotten my phone call yet :crybaby:


----------



## tlg (8 Nov 2006)

I going to wainwright on Nov. 20. Who's joining me?


----------



## Xoshua (10 Nov 2006)

Moi, heh I'll be taking a plane out on the 18th, hope to see you all there.  I am however very nervous heh, but it'll soon pass...  You can spot me out, I'm the young one there.  :warstory:


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (11 Nov 2006)

I'm already here  but not for BMQ lol


----------



## Xoshua (11 Nov 2006)

whats it like?  big?  busy? nice?


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (11 Nov 2006)

Well right now there is snow on the ground, it's not to cold out. The base itself is alright, somewhat large and spread but nowhere near the size of Gagetown though. Right now the base is pretty busy due to the fact there Ex. Maple Gaurdian is going on and there is a course being run at the same time, although I'm not on base alot due to the fact that I'm needed out at "KAF" or one of the FOB's.


----------



## Xoshua (11 Nov 2006)

Ok so I'm preparing to leave, not to worried about passing, just going to listen to the instructors and be the best I can be.  I'm a bit nervous but usually thats a normal thing.  So I have talked to a couple of others who are also leaving soon and my question is, in Wainwright whats the difference between this base and St Jeans?  I've looked for some info on the site using search but can't find to much on this base other than during summer its very ridiculous and the misquotos are a killer.  I'm not sure what it will be like in winter, I assume very cold and lots of snow.  If anyone who would like to chat be sure to add my MSN.  This Tuesday I get sworn in so I'm pretty pumped, but until then my blood is pumping and I can't wait to go to BMQ!   :warstory:


----------



## Xoshua (15 Nov 2006)

Sorry for oduble post but I have a question involving this BMQ.  My Recruiter said she didn't know if I had a write an essay for this BMQ.  Reason being said is I'm the first from the base to go to Wainwright from where I am, usually the new recruits go to St. Jeans.  So I was wondering if the essay is a go?  Thanks.


----------



## tlg (15 Nov 2006)

I was given the St. Jean package. I was told to do the essay because it will give your instructors insight into who you are as a person (where you came from, etc.). This way if you don't have to write one then well hey, it's done anyways, no big deal. But if it needs to be done and you don't do it now, you're going to have to write it out by hand, and if it's not done properly (neat and tidy) you're more than likely going to have to do it over again, and again, until it's done correctly (to said instructors liking). The only thing I'm having trouble on is that curs-ed security form. I don't know the exact dates I moved.


----------

